# Difference between 10/100 and 10/100/1000



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

what is the difference between 10/100 and 10/100/1000 network switch. Which one should i buy. My ISP is providing me 25MBps maxuimum internet speed. If you need any other information please let me know
Thanks


----------



## willjackson (Jun 1, 2010)

10/100 switches support standard LAN cards installed on your computers while 10/100/1000 or giga bit switches supports standard LAN card on your computer and in order to use the giga bit speed you giga bit adapter on your computer however new computers now is actually now using giga bit adapter.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for your reply , just wondering if my isp is providin
g me only 25 mbps speed , would it make any sense to use 1000 speed switch???


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If your NIC supports gig technology it shd pick up your gig Switch. If your NIC supports only 10/100, then it will pickup only 100mbps from your gigabit switch. If you will be sharing Network resources such as printers, files, external devices, transfer rate will be way faster on a gig switch and if all computer's in your network has 1000mbps NIC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

That explained a lot Grump !! just one more thing when my ISP is providing me 25Mbps maximum speed than would it be helpful to have 10/100/1000 network switch on the way instaed of 10/100. Would it boost up data speed from 25 Mbps to >100mbps when it will transfer from network switch to my other external devices (printers, other computers in network) in my network


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The 25mbps shd work on either 100 or 1000mpbs Switch, you wont' see any difference on the Internet speed, and again as I have explained previously only if you decide to use Network resources then you will see a difference. I'd go with a gig unmanaged switch.


bindudhindsa said:


> That explained a lot Grump !! just one more thing when my ISP is providing me 25Mbps maximum speed than would it be helpful to have 10/100/1000 network switch on the way instaed of 10/100. Would it boost up data speed from 25 Mbps to >100mbps when it will transfer from network switch to my other external devices (printers, other computers in network) in my network


----------

